# Looking for a through hiker



## Altaskibum (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey I picked up a through hiker hitchhiking on friday up near mooshead lake. He threw is pack into the back of our truck and climbed in. We made small talk for a few minutes while we drove him into town. We brought him to his destination and he grabbed his pack and left. I do not recall his name but I did learn that he was from phillidephia. When we arrived home in winthrop we found that he had left his walking stick in the truck. I don't know if he had carried the thing all the way from georgia or if he picked it up that morning. But if it has any type of value to him I would love to get it back to him. He said that he would finnish up the trail in another week so he should be up at katadin sometime next weekend. Does anyone know how I might get ahold of him? I have actually toyed with the idea of heading up to katadin to try and find him as I had hoped to do a fall day hike up there anyway. But I don't think I will be able to. In any case my # is (207)513-0942 if anyone has any info or any suggestions just let me know. Thanks.

Jared


----------



## MichaelJ (Oct 9, 2008)

I'd suggest a post to http://www.whiteblaze.net/


----------



## Altaskibum (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks, will do.


----------



## Skier75 (Oct 9, 2008)

We're heading up there this weekend. I wonder if somehow we may come across him....We are coming from NH, but have to make some side trips, one through Portland to drop off doggie at a friends, then up to Augusta to stay at another's. We'll be up to Baxter from Friday to Sunday. What the guy look like? Did he have a trail name or just a first name. Maybe we could meet somewhere on Friday on our way up to possibly get it to him? Just a thought. Not sure how the whole thing could play out....


----------



## Altaskibum (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a bit of a problem because he looked like about every other through hiker I have ever seen. dark hair on the long side, big bushy beard etc. I never got his name either. If you run accross a through hiker that says he lost a hiking stick please give him my number and have hime give me a call. I assume he is going to pass through this way on his way out. Anyway if you run into him let me know.

Jared


----------



## joshuarobles (Oct 23, 2008)

That is so nice of you.I just hope alot of good samaritan is out there like you who would bother to look for someone just to return some valuables.:beer:Cheers to you!


----------

